# ...und noch ein Franke



## Fischerlucky (19. Apr. 2009)

Hallo@all,

mein Name ist Robert und wie sollte es auch anders sein, ich bin gerade dabei einen Gartenteich anzulegen und dabei über dieses klasse Forum gestollpert

Wir bewohnen seit Oktober einen alten Vierseitenhof in der Oberpfalz, obwohl ich ein Oberfranke bin (nähe Tschechien) und da wir nun endlich einen Garten haben bin ich gerade dabei mir einen langersehnten Wunsch zu erfüllen...einen Gartenteich.
Von der Grösse her soll er ca. 3 x 2 x 1 meter werden, was sich aber anhand der Bodenbeschaffenheit sehr schwierig gestaltet. Unser Bauenhof ist vor vielen Jahren mal etwas abgbrannt und die alten Steine wurden natürlich, wie damals so üblich, einfach im Garten vergraben.









Langsam bin ich am überlegen ob ich das Loch nicht lieber mit dem Vorderlader vom Traktor aushebe und danach halt etwas mehr Modellieren muss  mit den ganzen Steinen im Boden ist es echt kein Vergnügen zu Buddeln

...so, zuviel mal zu mir und meinen Vorhaben. (evtl. hat ja jemand etwas Sprengstoff übrig )

Gruß
Robert


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ...und noch ein Franke*

hallo robert,

erstmal :willkommen im forum,

 , noch ein franke der sich traut 



ps: deine bilder sind etwas klein  - du kannst sie auch hier im forum uploaden

nochwas: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbmembermap.php bitte eintragen - franken ist noch ein fast weißer fleck


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ...und noch ein Franke*

Hallo erstmal...

und herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns - hier bist Du richtig.

(Obwohl ich finde, die Franken nehmen langsam überhand )

Die Links zu Deinen Fotos hab ich mal korrigiert, damit auch der liebe Mitch was gucken kann.

Sprengstoff hab ich leider nicht für Dich, aber wenn Du auf Miniteich umschwenkst, kann ich Dir bestimmt den einen oder anderen Tipp geben 

Bis dahin viel Spaß bei und mit uns!


----------



## Fischerlucky (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ...und noch ein Franke*

Danke für die Nette Begrüßung.
Wie gesagt, ich bin gebürtiger Oberfranke, wohne aber jetzt in der Oberpfalz.
Nachdem mein Schwiegersohn in spe aufgetaucht ist hat sich das mit dem Sprengstoff erledigt die Tiefe stelle ist schon fast fertig (auf dem Bild buddelt mein Jüngster fleissig)

@Mitch,
dein Teich ist wirklich Traumhaft

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Psycho-21 (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ...und noch ein Franke*

Hallo und :Willkommen2 hier im Forum!Sieht doch schon ganz gut aus wünsch dir noch fröhliches buddel!


----------



## Fischerlucky (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ...und noch ein Franke*

Danke.

...inzwischen ist schon wieder einiges passiert, aber für heute reicht es dann auch, ich spüre meine Arme schon nichtmehr
Morgen werde ich die Terassen noch weiter ausbauen und dann versuchen die Spitzen Steine irgendwie zu bändigen damit mir die Folie (1mm) nicht beschädigt wird...es kommt zwar ein 300g Flies drunter aber sicher ist sicher.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Casybay (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ...und noch ein Franke*

Hallo und Grüß Gott Robert,
werd mich auch mal als gebürdige Fränkin outen, Nürnbergerin!
Aber seit 1981 In Rh.Pfalz.
Also viel Freude mit Eurem Teichbau und viel Erfolg.
Servus
Carmen


----------



## Fischerlucky (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ...und noch ein Franke*

so, hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meiner Großbaustelle...natürlich haben wir heute bescheidenes Wetter und das wo doch heute die Folie kommt
Unter die Folie soll ein 300 Gramm Vlies kommen, ich habe aber irgendwie Bedenken das diese Stärke ausreicht bei meinen Boden...was meint ihr dazu?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Dr.J (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ...und noch ein Franke*

Hallo Robert,

:willkommen aus der anderen Ecke von Oberfranken. Viel Spaß hier noch.


----------



## Eugen (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ...und noch ein Franke*

Hallo Robert,

auch ich bin ein "ausgewanderter" Oberfranke.
Also willkommen im Club.  

zu deinen Bedenken bzgl. Vlies.
Vll. kannst du das 300er an den kritischen Stellen doppelt nehmen.

Wenn du allerdings nicht groß im Teich herumläufst,sollte es allerdings ausreichen.

@ Else : Tja,bald heißt es : Frrangen rules HG


----------



## Fischerlucky (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ...und noch ein Franke*

das mit dem Doppelt nehmen wird wahrscheinlich ausscheiden, da meine Folie und der Vlies doch schon ziemlich knapp berechnet sind, aber ich werde zur Sicherheit noch mit Sand vorarbeiten. Ich hoffe mal das Beste und wenns dann doch nicht klappt habe ich schon eine gute Ausrede für meine Frau... damit der Teich noch etwas grösser wird

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Fischerlucky (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ...und noch ein Franke*

Hallo@all,

langsam wirds ein Gartenteich(chen)

...ich habe die letzten Tage mal in einen kleinen "Filmchen" zusammengefasst, viel Spass.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv7aQErf4-I

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Fischerlucky (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ...und noch ein Franke*

...wird mal wieder Zeit für ein kleines Update

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Christi (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ...und noch ein Franke*

Hallo Mitch, Du...was ist denn das für ein weißer Ring auf dem Wasser? Ist das eine Lupe oder so? Wäre ja klasse, wenn es so etwas gäbe. Dein Teich ist wirklich sehr schön.


----------



## Christi (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ...und noch ein Franke*

Hallo Fischerlucky, bin auch in der Oberpfalz, 

habe gerade Deinen kleinen Film angeschaut, das war ja wohl Schwerarbeit. Aber toll geworden. Hut ab


----------



## Eugen (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ...und noch ein Franke*

Hi Robert,

a schööns deichla hosd do gebaud 

und ein noch viel schöneres Video.
Vor allem die musikalische Untermalung ist super toll

 
Wenn i amoll in dei eggn kumm,bringädä a seidla miid.
ned dassd mä fäduäschdn mussd.


----------



## Fischerlucky (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ...und noch ein Franke*



Eugen schrieb:


> Wenn i amoll in dei eggn kumm,bringädä a seidla miid.
> ned dassd mä fäduäschdn mussd.



...des wär a gschicht weil an durscht hätt i scho länger und kanna bringt ma wos

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Fischerlucky (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: ...und noch ein Franke*

...wird mal wieder Zeit für ein kleines Update

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Fischerlucky (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: ...und noch ein Franke*

Servus,

heute hatte ich mal wieder etwas Zeit für den Teich und habe bei der Gelegenheit natürlich mal wieder Bilder gemacht. Normalerweise ist das Wasser glasklar:freu



Gruß
Robert


----------

